# Авиация > Литература >  Книга о вооруженцах ОКБ Сухого - специализированная летопись

## Kirill.e.alferov

Уважаемые коллеги!
В 2014 году была дописана и издана ограниченным тиражом хронологическая история работ по вооружению самолетов "Су" с 1939 по 2010 год включительно.

Подробно содержание книги описать сложно, так как это сочетание фактов, технических сведений, биографий, субъективных оценок, историй из практики и невыдуманных анекдотов.
Значительная часть данных - обработанные мемуарные записки. В разрешенном объеме приведены сведения по новым разработкам ОКБ Сухого в части вооружения перспективных носителей.
Книга писалась в свободном стиле, с минимумом сухости и максимумом художественности (художественность не в содержании, а в стиле написания).

На настоящий момент осталась часть тиража. Желающим приобрести - готов предоставить такую возможность.
Мой телефон - 8(916)133-32-19. Звоните. Встреча - в рабочее время на проходной ОКБ Сухого (Москва, ул. Поликарпова, д.23а), по договоренности.

По возможности готов ответить на вопросы в формате данного форума.

С уважением,
Алфёров Кирилл Евгеньевич (автор).

Для создания представления о книге - прикрепляю пару файлов.

----------


## bakulinks77

> Уважаемые коллеги!
> В прошедшем 2014 году была дописана и издана ограниченным тиражом хронологическая история работ по вооружению самолетов "Су" с 1939 по 2010 год включительно.
> 
> Подробно содержание книги описать сложно, так как это сочетание фактов, технических сведений, биографий, субъективных оценок, историй из практики и невыдуманных анекдотов.
> Значительная часть данных - обработанные мемуарные записки. В разрешенном объеме приведены сведения по новым разработкам ОКБ Сухого в части вооружения перспективных носителей.
> Книга писалась в свободном стиле, с минимумом сухости и максимумом художественности (художественность не в содержании, а в стиле написания).
> 
> На настоящий момент осталась часть тиража. Желающим приобрести - готов предоставить такую возможность.
> Мой телефон - 8(916)133-32-19. Звоните. Встреча - в рабочее время на проходной ОКБ Сухого (ул. Поликарпова, д.23а), по договоренности.
> ...


Почтой не высылаете?

----------


## Kirill.e.alferov

Не думал на эту тему. Наверное, можно - главное понять как, я не знаком со способами отправки почтой.

----------


## bakulinks77

> Не думал на эту тему. Наверное, можно - главное понять как, я не знаком со способами отправки почтой.


Ну и хотелось бы узнать стоимость. Ну и предоставляются ли скидки бывшим работникам ОКБ  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Kirill.e.alferov

Стоимость книги - 500 рублей.
Скидки - только бывшим сотрудникам отдела вооружения ОКБ (скидка в размере 100% стоимости. т.е. БЕСПЛАТНО).
Так как за издание платилось из собственного кармана, другого ответа дать не могу, увы.

Кстати - через неделю в КнААЗ приедет один из сотрудников Дирекции Т-50. Смогу договориться передать книгу (книги) с ним.

----------


## bakulinks77

> Стоимость книги - 500 рублей.
> Скидки - только бывшим сотрудникам отдела вооружения ОКБ (скидка в размере 100% стоимости. т.е. БЕСПЛАТНО).
> Так как за издание платилось из собственного кармана, другого ответа дать не могу, увы.
> 
> Кстати - через неделю в КнААЗ приедет один из сотрудников Дирекции Т-50. Смогу договориться передать книгу (книги) с ним.


Если можно отложите пока одну. Способ доставки обговорим. Откройте личку плиз.

----------


## Kirill.e.alferov

как человек темный в смысле социальных сетей не могу "открыть личку" даже после "плиз". Зато принимаю уроки "открытия личек" :-)

----------


## bakulinks77

> как человек темный в смысле социальных сетей не могу "открыть личку" даже после "плиз". Зато принимаю уроки "открытия личек" :-)


Ну собственно мой товарищ в ОКБ у Вас забрал 2 экз. на днях.Так что спасибо :)

----------


## радист

> Уважаемые коллеги!
> В прошедшем 2014 году была дописана и издана ограниченным тиражом хронологическая история работ по вооружению самолетов "Су" с 1939 по 2010 год включительно.
> 
> 
> На настоящий момент осталась часть тиража. Желающим приобрести - готов предоставить такую возможность.
> Мой телефон - 8(916)133-32-19. Звоните. Встреча - в рабочее время на проходной ОКБ Сухого (ул. Поликарпова, д.23а), по договоренности.
> 
> По возможности готов ответить на вопросы в формате данного форума.
> 
> ...


Увожаемый Алфёров Кирилл Евгеньевич,

у Вас ещё осталась одна книга? Буду в Москве с 25. до 31. августа  - может быть договорим встречу.

Жму руку, Кристиан

----------


## Kirill.e.alferov

Доброго Вам дня, Кристиан.
С 27 августа я выхожу из отпуска и будет возмолжность для встречи. Звоните.

----------


## радист

> Доброго Вам дня, Кристиан.
> С 27 августа я выхожу из отпуска и будет возмолжность для встречи. Звоните.


Кирилл Евгеньевич, доброго Вам времени суток!
Спасибо за ответ - звону.

----------


## shabin

Кирилл Евгеньевич здравствуйте
есть возможность отправить книгу в Омск? ответ если не затруднит на shabin@mail.ru
с уважением А. Русин

----------


## flogger23

Уважаемый Кирилл Евгеньевич, 

эстет ещё один экземпляр? 
Эта тема мне очень интересуется, потому-что хочу писать о Су-9 до -15.  
Я сейчас в Москве и тоже на МАКС.
Возможно, вечером мы звоним? 

С удовольствием
Эрик

----------


## радист

Хотя ещё не полностью и до конца эту книгу читал, хочу сказать пару слов о книге.
Книга освечивает очень уский круг в процессе становления боевого самолёта – бригада/отдел вооружения и только сотрудники и бывшие сотрудники этого отдела, ради которых книга и была нвписана, в полном объёме умеют оценивать этот труд.
Но тоже для посторонных, как на пример для меня, который занимался эксплуатацией боевых сомолов, эта книга цена. Получил я самые общие представлене о работах в ОКБ при интеграции комплекса вооружения в боевой самолёт – «полезного груза» ради которого строят боевой самолёт и эксплуатацией я занимался (не по вооружению, а по АО). Самое главное – это конечно увековечиваие тех людей, которые над этим трудились. С одним из этих замечательных людей, автора книги, я имел честь лично познакомиться. Если даже беседа была не обширная, у меня остались самые хорошие впчатления. Осталась у меня наша с Вами фотография.
Спасибо Кирилл Евгеньевич за Вашу книгу. Она на моём книжном полку стоит рядом с книгами о сомолётах Вашего ОКБ – Су-15 и Су-17.

С увожением!
Кристиан

----------


## Kirill.e.alferov

Добрый вечер, г.Русин.
Прошу простить, что так долго не мог ответить - не был в сети и на сайте.
К сожалению, отправить книгу в Омск я затрудняюсь. Впрочем это касается любого места на карте, до которого материальные ценности целесообразно доставлять почтой. Поэтому для Вас наилучший вариант - договориться с кем-то, кто будет в Москве, и я смогу передать книгу в живые руки для Вас.
Желаю всегда находить выходы из затруднений ;-)

Алфёров.

----------


## Kirill.e.alferov

> Хотя ещё не полностью и до конца эту книгу читал, хочу сказать пару слов о книге.
> Книга освечивает очень уский круг в процессе становления боевого самолёта – бригада/отдел вооружения и только сотрудники и бывшие сотрудники этого отдела, ради которых книга и была нвписана, в полном объёме умеют оценивать этот труд.
> Но тоже для посторонных, как на пример для меня, который занимался эксплуатацией боевых сомолов, эта книга цена. Получил я самые общие представлене о работах в ОКБ при интеграции комплекса вооружения в боевой самолёт – «полезного груза» ради которого строят боевой самолёт и эксплуатацией я занимался (не по вооружению, а по АО). Самое главное – это конечно увековечиваие тех людей, которые над этим трудились. С одним из этих замечательных людей, автора книги, я имел честь лично познакомиться. Если даже беседа была не обширная, у меня остались самые хорошие впчатления. Осталась у меня наша с Вами фотография.
> Спасибо Кирилл Евгеньевич за Вашу книгу. Она на моём книжном полку стоит рядом с книгами о сомолётах Вашего ОКБ – Су-15 и Су-17.
> 
> С увожением!
> Кристиан


Здравствуйте, Кристиан!

Благодарен Вам за Ваш интерес. Уважаю Ваше увлечение не только в связи со своей специальностью, а также потому что этот интерес не относится к сфере "гламура", "бомонда" и прочей шелухи настоящего времени.
 Рад был личной встрече с Вами. Удачи ,Вам!

С уважением,
 Кириллл.

----------

